
Ways to think about machine learning - prostoalex
https://www.ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2018/06/22/ways-to-think-about-machine-learning-8nefy
======
AJRF
Benedict Evans has the ability to say the least amount of valuable content in
the most amount of words.

